# Is there anyone who thinks Khan can win this? If so, get in here!



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

So sad to see him getting written off so easily and so soon :verysad

Khan can bag rounds in the bag so easily against Canelo it's unreal. The weight is a major factor but how do we know how Khan will move and react to shots at that weight?

I wrote this in another thread and it was dismissed as quite ludicrous but I will add in again;

_"I did, but when it comes to a guy like Khan there are so many variables you have to consider.

Let's forget about the styles for one moment and focus on the fighter. Khan tends to be one of those boxers who's performance is dependent on the level of opposition and expectations that are expected of him. This is why when he's been a huge favourite, there is a sense of overconfidence which saw him get knocked out by Garcia, Prescott, lose to Peterson and also get drawn to a close fight with Algieri.

The Maidana fight was one which everyone in boxing was crying out for and one which was going to be the biggest test for Khan - many thought he would be knocked out. He came into the fight pumped and focused, he had so much motivation and so much to achieve in this one. Even after getting hit with big shots, walked away with the decision. A great performance against a very tough fighter.

Again with Alexander, this was said to be quite a tough test for Khan and if he beat Devon there was a strong possibility of a Floyd fight. Khan knew he had to shine and perform well when everyone was watching, too much motivation in this fight and he showed it on fight night.

Algieri fight? Coming off a one sided loss to Pacquiao? Huge favourite? Fighting on a Friday? I can see how Amir underestimated him and lacked motivation.

Do you think Khan will be motivated in a fight with Canelo? Hell yes. I'd also add, he would be highly motivated against a fight with Kell too.

I know many people hate Khan and he by far is the most annoying shit in boxing, but if you've followed his career you would know this isn't as simple as a Canelo hits hard/Khan can't take a punch fight."_


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

He absolutely has a chance.


Amir Kahn - The new MW champion of the world!


And then he'll defend the title for a year or two, at a catchweight of 148 lbs.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I think he can win. I'll be picking Canelo to win but I wouldn't write his chances off completely.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> He absolutely has a chance.
> 
> Amir Kahn - The new MW champion of the world!
> 
> And then he'll defend the title for a year or two, at a catchweight of 148 lbs.


I'm sure if Khan won there will be an immediate rematch.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I think he can win. I'll be picking Canelo to win but I wouldn't write his chances off completely.


:good

Canelo right is the clear favourite and if this goes by decision he will likely get the nod but Khan can cause some trouble, I find it troubling how people are completely dismissing what he brings to the table.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Khan has no chance and anyone who says otherwise is trolling.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> :good
> 
> Canelo right is the clear favourite and if this goes by decision he will likely get the nod but Khan can cause some trouble, I find it troubling how people are completely dismissing what he brings to the table.


Canelo isn't a huge puncher - he can bang but he aint a juggernaut. Of course he would KO Khan if he caught him well but I don't think he's gonna go in there and steamroll him, unless Khan is a moron and decides to brawl.

I think Khans handspeed and footwork will be problematic for Alvarez and might take him a while to suss out, he's a very cautious fighter unless someone stands and trades with him and he likes to take his time thinking about counter punching. Khan needs to constantly move, get in and out with quick flurries and not be so predictable with them. If he stays on the move, Canelo can't cut the ring off well and struggles to keep up with fighters with lateral movement.

I don't think Khan can keep it up for twelve rounds though, he's only done that against Kotelnyk and Alexander but he often loses concentration and ends up taking shots (Garcia, Prescott, Peterson, Maidana, Diaz, Algieri) so I expect Canelo to time him by the mid-rounds and put an end to him.

I do think Khan will have some early success though.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Some people have their tongues so far up Canelos a-hole. He is good, but he's far from unbeatable. Khan coming up could be a good thing for him. He will be healthy going into the fight, as well as being able tp train for power. Even if Khan at 80% of his speed is still faster than the whole 155 division. So if Khan can bring more power, sit down on his shots more, use angles and use his reach to his advantage to box smart when needs be he could do this.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Some people have their tongues so far up Canelos a-hole. He is good, but he's far from unbeatable. Khan coming up could be a good thing for him. He will be healthy going into the fight, as well as being able tp train for power. Even if Khan at 80% of his speed is still faster than the whole 155 division. So if Khan can bring more power, sit down on his shots more, use angles and use his reach to his advantage to box smart when needs be he could do this.


No doubt about it.

What will Canelo do when the speed handspeed and footspeed finds him behind the scorecards on Cinco De Mayo against an opponent who everyone thought would be the easiest of his career and a guaranteed KO?



Chatty said:


> Canelo isn't a huge puncher - he can bang but he aint a juggernaut. Of course he would KO Khan if he caught him well but I don't think he's gonna go in there and steamroll him, unless Khan is a moron and decides to brawl.
> 
> I think Khans handspeed and footwork will be problematic for Alvarez and might take him a while to suss out, he's a very cautious fighter unless someone stands and trades with him and he likes to take his time thinking about counter punching. Khan needs to constantly move, get in and out with quick flurries and not be so predictable with them. If he stays on the move, Canelo can't cut the ring off well and struggles to keep up with fighters with lateral movement.
> 
> ...


Well put, I have noticed that Khan has some stamina issues towards the end of some of his fights and he would be crazy to brawl with Canelo.

If Canelo's team think the fight is a waiting game until when Khan hits the canvas it may be a long night for them cause Khan with Hunter shouting at him at the end of every round shouldn't be underestimated.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanatos said:


> Some people have their tongues so far up Canelos a-hole. He is good, but he's far from unbeatable. Khan coming up could be a good thing for him. He will be healthy going into the fight, as well as being able tp train for power. Even if Khan at 80% of his speed is still faster than the whole 155 division. So if Khan can bring more power, sit down on his shots more, use angles and use his reach to his advantage to box smart when needs be he could do this.


he gets hit too much though...


----------



## homebrand (May 21, 2013)

Came here for the lolz.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanatos said:


> Some people have their tongues so far up Canelos a-hole. He is good, but he's far from unbeatable. Khan coming up could be a good thing for him. He will be healthy going into the fight, as well as being able tp train for power.* Even if Khan at 80% of his speed is still faster than the whole 155 division.* So if Khan can bring more power, sit down on his shots more, use angles and use his reach to his advantage to box smart when needs be he could do this.


Well, it's hard to argue with THAT!

Canelo's hand speed is almost equal to Kahn's, and they have virtually the same reach. Plus, Canelo has superb defensive head movement. There's no way Kahn is going to outpoint him from the outside, he'll do a lot worse than Lara. And if he tries to go inside, he's toast.

This is an absurd fight, on several levels. Absolutely laughable.

The only way Kahn can win this is if the mob forces Canelito to take a dive. - Which, sadly, is always a possibility. I wonder what the odds will be?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Well, it's hard to argue with THAT!
> 
> Canelo's hand speed is almost equal to Kahn's, and they have virtually the same reach. Plus, Canelo has superb defensive head movement. There's no way Kahn is going to outpoint him from the outside, he'll do a lot worse than Lara. And if he tries to go inside, he's toast.
> 
> ...


Did you have Lara winning or Canelo? That was a damn close fight.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

khan can win the first three rounds but you cant even live bet with that theory because the traders wont give any discounts until maybe the end of the eighth round if khan is ahead because they know at any moment amir can be kod 

amir is going to go off as a +500 when that mexican money comes in on may 6th


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

On Twitter;

Trainer Shane McGuigan wrote: "Wow big fight delivered... Nobody can question Khan for his opponent choices, he always wants massive names."

Former world cruiserweight champion Enzo Maccarinelli agreed with Rhodes: "Fair play to khan for taking this fight but Canelo is going to be massive on fight night compared to him and it's a massive risk."

Two-time world champion Paulie Malignaggi wrote: "This fight getting made is stunning. Lets just say interesting choice of opponent for Khan. Gotta make Canelo a sizable favorite on paper."

Four-time world champion Adrien Broner was emphatic in what he thinks will happen in Vegas: "Khan will be victorious."

Meanwhile Tony Bellew praised Khan for taking on the fight, writing: "You have to take your hat off to @AmirKingKhan going in with Canelo! It's a daunting task an one he deserves massive credit for entertaining."


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Paulie Malignaggi - "Khanâ€™s gonna need that jab and hand speed to be as on point as itâ€™s ever been to hang. Just canâ€™t get my head around the size difference"


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Here's a question.

What will Canelo's game plan be and how does he think Khan will fight him?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

I give him a chance to win a few rounds but I can't see him avoiding the KO for 47 minutes. Might be ahead on points when it ends...if it lasts beyond a round.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Algieri hurt khan


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Algieri hurt khan


I wouldn't say Khan was necessarily hurt but he did take some needless shots because he knew Algieri lacked that punching power. He will have his head straight coming into the Canelo fight.



Kurushi said:


> I give him a chance to win a few rounds but I can't see him avoiding the KO for 47 minutes. Might be ahead on points when it ends...if it lasts beyond a round.


Very fair point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I wouldn't say Khan was necessarily hurt but he did take some needless shots because he knew Algieri lacked that punching power. He will have his head straight coming into the Canelo fight.
> 
> Very fair point.


He got his legs buckled on at least one occasion


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Canelo just isn't that good to begin with, won't be as dominant as RJ, Mayweather. He'll be at a height and reach disadvantage. Mayweather boxed the kids ears off so we'll see what Khan can do. If Khan piles on the rounds, will Canelo's confidence hold up? He still hasn't gotten over the Mayweather loss imo.

Khan has all the tools to beat him, but maybe he crumbles after receiving a counter punch?? We shall see.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I also think Khan fights at the level of his opponent. I think he will look good in spots but Canelo is honestly a much smarter fighter. Canelo thinks in there and sets a lot of traps with clever combinations. I think Canelo will somewhat carry him and eventually utterly destroy Khan. I'm curious if Canelo will show any compassion once Khan begins to get pummeled. One thing I give a lot of credit to Khan is that he has absolutely no quit in him. What a bat shit crazy fight this is. Shock factor alone has me interested lol.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Khan has 0% chance anyone who wants to perma ban lets go, Canelo walked through Lara's shots, Peterson walked through Khan's...

People forget how quick Canelo counters jabs, he hit Cotto with some bombs im suprised he took them so well

Khan got hit with overhand rights in the first round against Algieri, this thread should be 'Does anyone think Khan makes it to the second half of the fight'


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

genaro g said:


> I also think Khan fights at the level of his opponent. I think he will look good in spots but Canelo is honestly a much smarter fighter. Canelo thinks in there and sets a lot of traps with clever combinations. I think Canelo will somewhat carry him and eventually utterly destroy Khan. I'm curious if Canelo will show any compassion once Khan begins to get pummeled. One thing I give a lot of credit to Khan is that he has absolutely no quit in him. What a bat shit crazy fight this is. Shock factor alone has me interested lol.


Khan has unreal heart but if he goes down once and he's hurt, I can't see how Canelo doesn't finish him off instantly.



BobDigi5060 said:


> Canelo just isn't that good to begin with, won't be as dominant as RJ, Mayweather. He'll be at a height and reach disadvantage. Mayweather boxed the kids ears off so we'll see what Khan can do. If Khan piles on the rounds, will Canelo's confidence hold up? He still hasn't gotten over the Mayweather loss imo.
> 
> Khan has all the tools to beat him, but maybe he crumbles after receiving a counter punch?? We shall see.


Agree with this although I think Canelo may be slightly taller than Khan.



A.C.S said:


> Khan has 0% chance anyone who wants to perma ban lets go, Canelo walked through Lara's shots, Peterson walked through Khan's...
> 
> People forget how quick Canelo counters jabs, he hit Cotto with some bombs im suprised he took them so well
> 
> Khan got hit with overhand rights in the first round against Algieri, this thread should be 'Does anyone think Khan makes it to the second half of the fight'


Canelo is a great counter puncher, if Khan goes down I think it will be because of a counter punch.

Do you not think Khan has the speed and movement to trouble Canelo in the first 6 rounds? Stamina issues of course may see Alvarez take over in the latter but then again we don't know how Khan will keep at 155.

People forget Khan is still in his prime also.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

You have to admit he has a chance. He's got the speed and range to frustrate Canelo.

That being said, Canelo by KO in the first half of the fight is my prediction. Khan better protect that fragile neck.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Very excited for Khan though, it's been a long time coming. I remember him in the Olympics 12 years ago at like, 132? He stuck around the low weights far too long, should have transitioned to WW 6-7 years ago imo.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Khan has 0% chance anyone who wants to perma ban lets go, Canelo walked through Lara's shots, Peterson walked through Khan's...
> 
> People forget how quick Canelo counters jabs, he hit Cotto with some bombs im suprised he took them so well
> 
> Khan got hit with overhand rights in the first round against Algieri, this thread should be 'Does anyone think Khan makes it to the second half of the fight'


 This!


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Juiceboxbiotch said:


> You have to admit he has a chance. He's got the speed and range to frustrate Canelo.
> 
> That being said, Canelo by KO in the first half of the fight is my prediction. Khan better protect that fragile neck.


He puts up a fight for sure. Good test for Canelo.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Canelo just isn't that good to begin with, won't be as dominant as RJ, Mayweather. He'll be at a height and reach disadvantage. Mayweather boxed the kids ears off so we'll see what Khan can do. If Khan piles on the rounds, will Canelo's confidence hold up? He still hasn't gotten over the Mayweather loss imo.
> 
> Khan has all the tools to beat him, but maybe he crumbles after receiving a counter punch?? We shall see.


"He still hasn't gotten over the Mayweather loss, will his confidence hold up?"

Dumbest shit I ever heard. If the Mayweather loss affected him at all, he got over it real quick when he gave Angulo a beating. He's also improved significantly since the Mayweather loss.

What makes you say he has no confidence? The kid didn't give up when it looked like Lara was gonna pitch a shut out in the first couple rounds of their fight. He was completely confident when he beat Cotto clearly.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Do you not think Khan has the speed and movement to trouble Canelo in the first 6 rounds? Stamina issues of course may see Alvarez take over in the latter but then again we don't know how Khan will keep at 155.
> 
> People forget Khan is still in his prime also.


Not 6 rounds maybe 1 or 2, Algieri showed how easy it is to close the gap on Khan, Canelo eventually got frustrated in the Lara fight and walked through his shots to land body shots, difference is Khan doesnt move his head he could walk through Khan to land body and head shots


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Not 6 rounds maybe 1 or 2, Algieri showed how easy it is to close the gap on Khan, Canelo eventually got frustrated in the Lara fight and walked through his shots to land body shots, difference is Khan doesnt move his head he could walk through Khan to land body and head shots


Lara hits much harder than Khan also


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Lara hits much harder than Khan also


Exactly, I never thought Canelo could walk through his shots like that, if Canelo wanted to he could end the Khan fight very early but I think he will take a few rounds just to get warmed up and look good


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Shittier Lara vs Superior Garcia


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

If Canelo somehow manages to fuck this up he should retire... But then again, he's fighting in Vegas... Does anyone seriously think Khan winning this shit via decision is a real possibility? He's facing Canelo.... Canelo starts the fight with 4 or so rounds in the bank :lol:


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> "He still hasn't gotten over the Mayweather loss, will his confidence hold up?"
> 
> Dumbest shit I ever heard. If the Mayweather loss affected him at all, he got over it real quick when he gave Angulo a beating. He's also improved significantly since the Mayweather loss.
> 
> What makes you say he has no confidence? The kid didn't give up when it looked like Lara was gonna pitch a shut out in the first couple rounds of their fight. He was completely confident when he beat Cotto clearly.


Angulo? :lol: The guy was brought in to lose, had his face broken in places the fight before.

He has no confidence because he is building himself up before GGG.


----------



## Sweet Pea (Jun 22, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> The weight is a major factor but how do we know how Khan will move and react to shots at that weight?


We know how he reacted to shots from 135-147, and it wasn't good.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Sweet Pea said:


> We know how he reacted to shots from 135-147, and it wasn't good.


Exactly, these people saying that the weight will help Khan...maybe if he's taking a punch from a 140lb Garcia...they Forget that the guy punching him at that weight is also bigger and hits significantly harder atsch


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

#YesWeKhan


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Khan looked very average in his fight vs Algeri and even got stunned a couple times..........BY ALGERI! Algeri is a good fighter but he has no punch. Canelo has a big punch and can box better than Algeri. There is no way in hell Khan wins this fight


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

BobDigi5060 said:


> Angulo? :lol: The guy was brought in to lose, had his face broken in places the fight before.
> 
> He has no confidence because he is building himself up before GGG.


You're the guy arguing that his confidence won't hold up if Khan starts winning rounds. I'm guessing he fought Cotto to build up his confidence to fight Khan?


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

If Khan had a chin he would win this fight, Canelo has no plan B, lateral movement and footwork with hand speed is how you beat this guy, and Khan has that, unfortunately he also has a suspect chin and bad recovery powers, and doesn't hit hard enough to stop Canelo, so he will have to go the distance, and the chances of him going 12 rounds with Alvarez without getting tagged are slim.

I keep thinking of the Maidana fight, and how many flush punches he took, I genuinely think Canelo doesn't hit all that harder than Maidana, he was rocked badly in the 10th, but he got through it, it's a big ask but maybe he can pull this off. Khan also has no stamina issues, unlike Canelo.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

It's worth thinking about, rather than dismissing.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

People saying he's a WW are giving him the benefit of the doubt there. He fought no one great at 147 and only moved up a year and a half ago. The guy now decides to move up again and take on a lion like Canelo. Khan is out of his mind.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ChampionsForever said:


> If Khan had a chin he would win this fight, Canelo has no plan B, lateral movement and footwork with hand speed is how you beat this guy, and Khan has that, unfortunately he also has a suspect chin and bad recovery powers, and doesn't hit hard enough to stop Canelo, so he will have to go the distance, and the chances of him going 12 rounds with Alvarez without getting tagged are slim.
> 
> I keep thinking of the Maidana fight, and how many flush punches he took, I genuinely think Canelo doesn't hit all that harder than Maidana, he was rocked badly in the 10th, but he got through it, it's a big ask but maybe he can pull this off. Khan also has no stamina issues, unlike Canelo.


Forget the power, it's Saul's accuracy, timing, and finishing ability that you're dismissing here. All far superior to that of Maidanas. Let's not forget that Khan also has a ring iq of a cockaroach compared to Canelo's. And lastly, his speed will reduce as he moves up in weight, his one and only advantage. Timing nuetralizes speed, and Canelo has plenty good timing. Go see watch the Garcia fight again to see what happens when Khan gets timed.

So in other words, Khan is dead meat. Only way he somehow wins this is if Canelo completely slacks off in training and isn't taking this too serious or if he no longer is able to make the weight comfortably to the point of being severely weight drained. That's Amir's only hope that he has.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Imagine how fucking awkward its gonna be, seeing these two in the ring together when that first bell rings. Canelo is going to look massive in comparison. I imagine Canelo will be trying to look real slick, slipping Khans jab and flashy combos. Gonna be like watching a lion cautiously stock its prey til he decides to go for the kill. This is going to be an obliteration. Khan is one brave, yet, one stupid mother f***er for taking this fight. Lol


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Ludicrous fight. Absolutely ludicrous. Even without the size, weight, power differences.. Theses two are completely leagues apart.

Amir Khan has absolutely no chance. In fact I'm genuinely convinced he will leave the ring on a stretcher this time. This is an utterly laughable contest and anyone trying to argue otherwise is trolling, on heroin or Islamic.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

This is the kind of fight that gets me excited as a fight fan. 

Reason Number one, who doesn't like it when Bambi makes an appearance? Very likely that we'll see him hopping around the ring all wobbly on multiple occasions until canelo puts him away....

but fuck, I wouldn't be too surprised if he makes it a fight either. Going 12 and putting up a fight here is a win for him, scorecards and decision is irrelevant.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Forget the power, it's Saul's accuracy, timing, and finishing ability that you're dismissing here. All far superior to that of Maidanas. Let's not forget that Khan also has a ring iq of a cockaroach compared to Canelo's. And lastly, his speed will reduce as he moves up in weight, his one and only advantage. Timing nuetralizes speed, and Canelo has plenty good timing. Go see watch the Garcia fight again to see what happens when Khan gets timed.
> 
> So in other words, Khan is dead meat. Only way he somehow wins this is if Canelo completely slacks off in training and isn't taking this too serious or if he no longer is able to make the weight comfortably to the point of being severely weight drained. That's Amir's only hope that he has.


He didn't finish Mosley off nor did he finish Trout off after he knocked him down. Canelo ain't Triple G.

You have raised some fair point and don't get me wrong I'm a bigger fan of Canelo than I am of Khan but stylistically I think they cause each other a lot of trouble and the one with the better game plan will win this. I've always said that Khan poses Alvarez problems.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

@*JeffJoiner* @Uncle Rico

Thoughts on this fight guys?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Khan has no chance and anyone who says otherwise is trolling.


Disagree. Of course he has _*A*_ chance...it's just not a very big one. If he fights PERFECTLY for 36 minutes he has the attributes to pull this off. He simply won't.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Disagree. Of course he has _*A*_ chance...it's just not a very big one. If he fights PERFECTLY for 36 minutes he has the attributes to pull this off. He simply won't.


Hes getting damaged. Let's just say it how it is.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Felix said:


> Disagree. Of course he has _*A*_ chance...it's just not a very big one. If he fights PERFECTLY for 36 minutes he has the attributes to pull this off. He simply won't.


I don't think he has the attributes.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Flea Man said:


> I don't think he has the attributes.


Speaking very loosely I simply meant his speed. Like yourself and @Oli, I struggle to see Khan even going the distance, but physically I don't think he's so horribly over-matched as people are making out, outside of the obvious weight issue. He's not adaptable enough and he's chinny, but he's fast and not at a significant height or reach disadvantage. If he was a regular, genuine 155lb (the fuck, can't even believe I'm typing _*THAT*_ :lol: ) guy I think people wouldn't be so dismissive, but the main sticking point really has to be the weight. He's showing balls, but I'm undecided whether that's machismo or greed.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

Khan hasn't proven anything on par with his talent at WW or even been at 154. Not sturdy and you expect me to think he beats Canelo who can crack at JMW in 12 rds fighting as focused as Guillermo hell no don't see it. Canelo needs to knock him out early or he looks awful such a bad fight to make. Even by some angel's kiss he wins, Khan-GGG, don't wanna consider that.


----------



## ElCep (May 16, 2013)

If he couldn't take punches from 135/140lbers then he isn't taking them from the middleweight champion. Yeah, Khan has all the physical attributes to win rounds in terms of speed and movement. But Canelo is going to punch him, and that's the basic fundamental problem.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> @*JeffJoiner* @Uncle Rico
> 
> Thoughts on this fight guys?


Will join the discussion later, GOAT


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Felix said:


> Disagree. Of course he has _*A*_ chance...it's just not a very big one. If he fights PERFECTLY for 36 minutes he has the attributes to pull this off. He simply won't.


I don't think he has the attributes to.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Felix said:


> Speaking very loosely I simply meant his speed. Like yourself and @*Oli*, I struggle to see Khan even going the distance, but physically I don't think he's so horribly over-matched as people are making out, outside of the obvious weight issue. He's not adaptable enough and he's chinny, but he's fast and not at a significant height or reach disadvantage. If he was a regular, genuine 155lb (the fuck, can't even believe I'm typing _*THAT*_ :lol: ) guy I think people wouldn't be so dismissive, but the main sticking point really has to be the weight. He's showing balls, but I'm undecided whether that's machismo or greed.


How is he showing balls tho? There is absolutely NO risk in this fight for him is there? He's going in there seizing this as a perfect opportunity to duck Kell
Brook again and not be criticized for it. It's nothing to do with balls it's all very calculated and cleverly planned out. Yes he's going to get absolutely murdered but he has completely stole the headlines and put himself right in world boxing a biggest brightest shop window... And the best part is.. He doesn't have to win.

Balls would have been getting in the ring in front of 50k at home with Kell Brook a guy who has been threatening to smash you to pieces for years in a fight I which your career and reputation is genuinely on the line. But did he want any part of that shit? No. So let's please put to bed this myth that Amir Khan is a ballsy fighter. He's a deluded shithouse who'd rather leave the ring on a stretcher on May 7th than face the humiliation of losing to Kell Brook in front of Britain.


----------



## KO-KING (Nov 9, 2014)

Oli said:


> How is he showing balls tho? There is absolutely NO risk in this fight for him is there? He's going in there seizing this as a perfect opportunity to duck Kell
> Brook again and not be criticized for it. It's nothing to do with balls it's all very calculated and cleverly planned out. Yes he's going to get absolutely murdered but he has completely stole the headlines and put himself right in world boxing a biggest brightest shop window... And the best part is.. He doesn't have to win.
> 
> Balls would have been getting in the ring in front of 50k at home with Kell Brook a guy who has been threatening to smash you to pieces for years in a fight I which your career and reputation is genuinely on the line. But did he want any part of that shit? No. So let's please put to bed this myth that Amir Khan is a ballsy fighter. He's a deluded shithouse who'd rather leave the ring on a stretcher on May 7th than face the humiliation of losing to Kell Brook in front of Britain.


No risk???

This ain't no game, his health is the risk... This is just Khan hating/brook loving...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

KO-KING said:


> No risk???
> 
> This ain't no game, his health is the risk... This is just Khan hating/brook loving...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oli said:


> How is he showing balls tho? There is absolutely NO risk in this fight for him is there? He's going in there seizing this as a perfect opportunity to duck Kell
> Brook again and not be criticized for it. It's nothing to do with balls it's all very calculated and cleverly planned out. Yes he's going to get absolutely murdered but he has completely stole the headlines and put himself right in world boxing a biggest brightest shop window... And the best part is.. He doesn't have to win.
> 
> Balls would have been getting in the ring in front of 50k at home with Kell Brook a guy who has been threatening to smash you to pieces for years in a fight I which your career and reputation is genuinely on the line. But did he want any part of that shit? No. So let's please put to bed this myth that Amir Khan is a ballsy fighter. He's a deluded shithouse who'd rather leave the ring on a stretcher on May 7th than face the humiliation of losing to Kell Brook in front of Britain.


I explained the same thing to my friend. There's little risk for his career in this fight. He gets paid $8 million according to boxingscene and can claim the size disparity is why he lost. He then goes back down to 147 and retains his ranking. Then he can fight Brook and have it still be a big fight or fight for another title. This fight also reminds me of a journeyman like Derrick Findley fighting GGG. There's no risk to Findley's career against GGG. There's a huge risk to Canelo's career if he fights GGG. When it comes down to it Danny Garcia and Kell Brook were bigger risks to Khan than Canelo is.

Now when we talk about Khan's health, that's a whole different topic. Of course Canelo presents the biggest risk to his health and well being.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> I give him a chance to win a few rounds but I can't see him avoiding the KO for 47 minutes. Might be ahead on points when it ends...if it lasts beyond a round.


Never ever heard a boxing match referred to as being 47 minutes long. So well done for that one I guess! Technically you are correct but 36 minutes is the accepted measure surely.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I think even if Khan had an iron jaw and was a natural 154lber he'd still lose this.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> @*JeffJoiner* @*Uncle Rico*
> 
> Thoughts on this fight guys?


I think Khan will be able to move around to last a few rounds. Canelo likes people to come to him, he's not the protypical Mexican stalker. I can see an uneventful first couple of rounds, but eventually Canelo will make Khan fight a bit more and take him out.

I don't see a way for Khan to win this fight.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Wig said:


> Never ever heard a boxing match referred to as being 47 minutes long. So well done for that one I guess! Technically you are correct but 36 minutes is the accepted measure surely.


I don't think we can take anything for granted in this fight Wig.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

When Canelo's fist meets Khan's jaw, it'll be like a fine wine glass being run over by a tow truck.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of his, but sure Khan has a chance. The size disparity might be less than some folks think to begin with. If he can maintain discipline, I could see him boxing to a close decision.

That could happen.

But Canelo will probably khtfo.

And I will giggle like a schoolgirl: teeheehee!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cenelo isn't unbeatable, people make him sound like an unbeatable monster. You can make an argument he has lost three and struggled to look that great v Cotto as well. he's more than beatable.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Cenelo isn't unbeatable, people make him sound like an unbeatable monster. You can make an argument he has lost three and struggled to look that great v Cotto as well. he's more than beatable.


you don't have to be unbeatable to destroy Khan.

Just look at Prescott and Garcia.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> you don't have to be unbeatable to destroy Khan.
> 
> Just look at Prescott and Garcia.


For sure and if Canelo lands he'll put Khan out. i agree he is a favourite and maybes even heavily but its not like he doesn't have plenty of flaws. He lost a shut out and looked like an amateur v Floyd, couldn't do shit to lara and lost most rounds to trout. He looked much improved v Cotto but still wasn't exactly dominant, if Khan boxes well stick to a plan he can definitely give Canelo trouble.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Chatty said:


> For sure and if Canelo lands he'll put Khan out. i agree he is a favourite and maybes even heavily but its not like he doesn't have plenty of flaws. He lost a shut out and looked like an amateur v Floyd, couldn't do shit to lara and lost most rounds to trout. He looked much improved v Cotto but still wasn't exactly dominant, if Khan boxes well stick to a plan he can definitely give Canelo trouble.


Sure, but Amir needs to make a perfect fight. 1 mistake and it will be over pretty quickly


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Chatty said:


> For sure and if Canelo lands he'll put Khan out. i agree he is a favourite and maybes even heavily but its not like he doesn't have plenty of flaws. He lost a shut out and looked like an amateur v Floyd, couldn't do shit to lara and lost most rounds to trout. He looked much improved v Cotto but still wasn't exactly dominant, if Khan boxes well stick to a plan he can definitely give Canelo trouble.


Lost most of the rounds to Trout?

Not once did Trout have Canelo in trouble. The only rounds Trout won were pretty much due to Canelo's inactivity. The open scoring was a major part of that in my opinion. They kept on reading out wide scores so Nelo just cruised to the 12th.

He does have a lot of flaws though. Just because guys like Lara, and Cotto made it competitive doesn't mean a smaller glass chinned Khan will.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lost most of the rounds to Trout?
> 
> Not once did Trout have Canelo in trouble. The only rounds Trout won were pretty much due to Canelo's inactivity. The open scoring was a major part of that in my opinion. They kept on reading out wide scores so Nelo just cruised to the 12th.
> 
> He does have a lot of flaws though. Just because guys like Lara, and Cotto made it competitive doesn't mean a smaller glass chinned Khan will.


Yeah Canelo did fuck all in that fight, Trout just jabbed his head off. I think I had it 9-3 Trout, felt it was one-sided. Canelo just plodded around as he had no incentive to up his work due to the ridiculous open scoring.

I'm not saying Khan will be I do think his footwork and handspeed will puzzle Canelo for a few rounds at least.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Former lightweight vs a middleweight? Hmm... Duran-Hagler, anyone? :think


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Kurushi said:


> I don't think we can take anything for granted in this fight Wig.


:rofl :verysad


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> *I think Khan will be able to move around to last a few rounds. Canelo likes people to come to him*, he's not the protypical Mexican stalker. I can see an uneventful first couple of rounds, but eventually Canelo will make Khan fight a bit more and take him out.
> 
> I don't see a way for Khan to win this fight.


I don't think Kahn has even THAT advantage.

Remember the Kirkland fight? Canelo was moving forward the whole time, pressing the action. I think he's a very different fighter than he was even 2 years ago. He probably had a huge wake-up call from the Floyd loss. He's still not fleet-of-foot, but he's much better at controlling the action. (Not unlike Kovalev.)


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I don't think Kahn has even THAT advantage.
> 
> Remember the Kirkland fight? Canelo was moving forward the whole time, pressing the action. I think he's a very different fighter than he was even 2 years ago. He probably had a huge wake-up call from the Floyd loss. He's still not fleet-of-foot, but he's much better at controlling the action. (Not unlike Kovalev.) He probably had a huge wake-up call from the Floyd loss.


I can see Canelo coming forward from the start if the thinks/knows Khan can't hurt him. It might take him a couple of rounds to corner him, but he will.

This has gotten me really curious about the size of the ring now.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Oli said:


> How is he showing balls tho? There is absolutely NO risk in this fight for him is there? He's going in there seizing this as a perfect opportunity to duck Kell
> Brook again and not be criticized for it. It's nothing to do with balls it's all very calculated and cleverly planned out. Yes he's going to get absolutely murdered but he has completely stole the headlines and put himself right in world boxing a biggest brightest shop window... And the best part is.. He doesn't have to win.
> 
> Balls would have been getting in the ring in front of 50k at home with Kell Brook a guy who has been threatening to smash you to pieces for years in a fight I which your career and reputation is genuinely on the line. But did he want any part of that shit? No. So let's please put to bed this myth that Amir Khan is a ballsy fighter. He's a deluded shithouse who'd rather leave the ring on a stretcher on May 7th than face the humiliation of losing to Kell Brook in front of Britain.


He's fighting a guy (technically) two divisions higher than himself. Unless he takes a dive in the first thirty seconds he's taking a serious risk. Career wise he's relatively safe, with his built in excuse for losing, but he's still a welter facing a middle.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I think Khan will be able to move around to last a few rounds. Canelo likes people to come to him, he's not the protypical Mexican stalker. I can see an uneventful first couple of rounds, but eventually Canelo will make Khan fight a bit more and take him out.
> 
> I don't see a way for Khan to win this fight.


That is true, he doesn't have that typical Mexican style. His patience will be a credit to him in this fight cause I do see Khan frustrated him, especially in the early rounds.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Another point to note is that if Canelo wins this fight he gets literally no props at all from the boxing world based on how one sided this fight is being promoted as by the media. If anything, if he doesn't knock Khan out in the first 6 rounds, the victory may somewhat do some damage to his reputation.

Now to the other side, if Khan beats Canelo and that's a big IF but if he does it will go down as one of the most shocking victories of the decade and more than that it will open Khan up to some potentially massive fights and not ones he has to chase this time. 

Motivation is a factor that has to be considered here and believe me Khan has a lot more of that than Canelo as well as having a lot less to lose too.


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

For Khan to win he'd need to execute the perfect fight. Khan's always had the talent but lacked the skills and ring intelligence to get the most of his talent. He showed improvement under Hill, learning to clinch, counter punch and fight in a more suitable style but he regressed massively in the Algieri fight making the same mistakes time and again that we saw during most of his career.

If we see a return to pre Hill Khan, who's idea of clinching was to square up and grab his opponent around the shoulders with both hands, to not counter punch, to throw crazy combinations leaving himself open to be countered, to simply stand in front of his opponent and not throw then Canelo KO's him early. 

I can't see Khan putting all together for once when it matters and getting the win. He'll make a mistake and get countered and while he could do that against Algieri when Canelo lands we'll have another high light reel KO from Khan.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

I don't think Khan can win this. Those that do, are putting too much faith in his speed and are understimating Canelo's. They're also underestimating Canelo's skills. We need to remember that Canelo won't win this by just size and power alone. He's a very smart boxer (grown a lot in the past couple of years) and has the ability to counter and systematically break Khan down as opposed to just rushing him.

As for what Khan can do, I'm sure his two main assets have already been mentioned. But even with those two assets, I'm skeptical in how far they can carry him.

*Handspeed* - Most obvious thing to mention. It's just unfortunate that it won't deter or worry Canelo too much. Khan has an abundance of handspeed, but sometimes doesn't use it in the correct way. Unlike Floyd, who combined his handspeed by sitting down on the shots to keep Canelo honest, Khan will fire his off more frantically; consequently wasting energy and making himself easier to time/predict.

*Footwork / footspeed* - Perhaps the most useful thing going for him. But again, he doesn't use the ring like he ought to. It doesn't appear as though he's mastered the art of subtle movement that helps conserve energy. He still has a habit of circling in a hurried manner and jumping unnecessarily waaaaay out of range and gobbling up ring-space (a habit picked up from his amateur days, and one that's permanently imprinted after working with Roach). I know Virgil's been working tirelessly on this with him (see below vid at 2:45), but when he's getting preassured by a 175 pounder banging at his body, he'll break concentration find himself in a fire-fight like he did against Garcia.


----------



## Crean (May 19, 2013)

I give khan a 10% chance. And I think I'm being generous with that.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

idk...canelo bambi'd trout, stopped angulo, and crushed kirkland...this is amir khan's chin we're talking about here...AMIR KHAN'S CHIN...and he's going up in weight...to fight a bigger guy with power and who is a good fighter...what world am i living in where this isn't an inevitable outcome? maybe i dksab


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

church11 said:


> idk...canelo bambi'd trout, stopped angulo, and crushed kirkland...this is amir khan's chin we're talking about here...AMIR KHAN'S CHIN...and he's going up in weight...to fight a bigger guy with power and who is a good fighter...what world am i living in where this isn't an inevitable outcome? maybe i dksab


Maybe Saul will get hurt with all the glass exploding on his face?:conf


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Even if he had a fucking chin Amir Khan is levels and levels below Saul Alvarez. Ludicrous fight.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

Ith thith the thread for thpecial people?


----------



## Misfit (Jan 11, 2016)

Khan by UD.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I watched a couple highlight vids of Canelo last night exactly for this matter and he is still a long way off the finished article.

But I still think Khan would have to move for every minute of every round whilst scoring against the most protected fighter by judges in boxing.

But I will bet on the over if it's 7.5.I just don't think Canelo should be getting a pass for such a bitch move.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I don't think Khan can win this. Those that do, are putting too much faith in his speed and are understimating Canelo's. They're also underestimating Canelo's skills. We need to remember that Canelo won't win this by just size and power alone. He's a very smart boxer (grown a lot in the past couple of years) and has the ability to counter and systematically break Khan down as opposed to just rushing him.
> 
> As for what Khan can do, I'm sure his two main assets have already been mentioned. But even with those two assets, I'm skeptical in how far they can carry him.
> 
> ...


Good breakdown Rico. Hunter has to have a super game plan up his sleeves and Khan to be on top form for him to pull it off.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

I never realised how highly Canelo was rated after reading many posts in this thread as well as others concerning this fight :think


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I never realised how highly Canelo was rated after reading many posts in this thread as well as others concerning this fight :think


He showed plenty of maturity and skill when beating top guys like Trout, Lara and Cotto. And the fights against Angulo and Kirkland showed how he's a million miles ahead of the strong, brawlers.

Canelo deserves more props than he gets.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I can see Canelo coming forward from the start if the thinks/knows Khan can't hurt him. It might take him a couple of rounds to corner him, but he will.
> 
> *This has gotten me really curious about the size of the ring now.*


Indeed.

I assume Canelo is in control of most fight parameters such as this, so ....


----------



## ant-man (Jun 11, 2014)

Khan can definitely win this fight.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

ant-man said:


> Khan can definitely win this fight.


How? If they were the same weight, Canelo would still be favorite to win. With a size difference of at least 10 pounds, probably closer to 20, Khan has zero chance.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I don't think Khan can win this. Those that do, are putting too much faith in his speed and are understimating Canelo's. They're also underestimating Canelo's skills. We need to remember that Canelo won't win this by just size and power alone. He's a very smart boxer (grown a lot in the past couple of years) and has the ability to counter and systematically break Khan down as opposed to just rushing him.
> 
> As for what Khan can do, I'm sure his two main assets have already been mentioned. But even with those two assets, I'm skeptical in how far they can carry him.
> 
> ...


I bet everyone in that gym wanted to tell him to shut the fuck up. All that screaming while punching made me say it out loud just watching the video :lol:


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Slim chance, but a chance none the less.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> I don't think Khan can win this. Those that do, are putting too much faith in his speed and are understimating Canelo's. They're also underestimating Canelo's skills. We need to remember that Canelo won't win this by just size and power alone. He's a very smart boxer (grown a lot in the past couple of years) and has the ability to counter and systematically break Khan down as opposed to just rushing him.
> 
> As for what Khan can do, I'm sure his two main assets have already been mentioned. But even with those two assets, I'm skeptical in how far they can carry him.
> 
> ...


Good post, yeah he's always had stiff and awkward movement, poor coordination but exceptionally fast hands. I actually think the Khan version that was trained by Roach would have a bigger chance because he moved more and threw more flurries, Hunter has given Khan a bit more tools but he has also slowed down his pace and made him easier to get to.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

While it's not impossible, it'l take a massive effort and a perfect plan to win. We're talking Villanova over Georgetown here. As much as I like Alvarez, he's a fantastic talent. Excellent counter punching and an underrated defence. But the could not cut a ring off if it was made of balsa wood, and he had a diamond blade chainsaw. He just isn't fleet footed, and fights accordingly.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

All the talks about styles, gameplans and whatnot will be thrown out the window when the ginger lands his first few solid punches.

From there on, Khan will buckle, get on his bicycle, have a look of deer caught in headlights, before the ginger goes in and puts him to sleep.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

With all the scenarios going through my head with this fight, I haven't yet considered the fact that Alvarez has the judges in his pocket, If Khan does indeed fight the perfect fight, doesn't stay in the pocket too long and somehow avoids hard counters then he still has to win so clearly that even the judges award him the rounds, 2minutes of good work by Khan could be erased by 20 seconds of mauling by Canelo with the golden boy judges on hoard and that's a fact.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Khan has no chance and anyone who says otherwise is trolling.


For someone that thinks they know boxing you sure do chat a lot of shit.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I think even if Khan had an iron jaw and was a natural 154lber he'd still lose this.


Lol


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> For someone that thinks they know boxing you sure do chat a lot of shit.





MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> Lol


Take it you're a Khan fan? How much of a chance do you give Khan.


----------



## Jules (Jun 9, 2012)

Nope


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Chatty said:


> Canelo isn't a huge puncher - he can bang but he aint a juggernaut. Of course he would KO Khan if he caught him well but I don't think he's gonna go in there and steamroll him, unless Khan is a moron and decides to brawl.
> 
> I think Khans handspeed and footwork will be problematic for Alvarez and might take him a while to suss out, he's a very cautious fighter unless someone stands and trades with him and he likes to take his time thinking about counter punching. Khan needs to constantly move, get in and out with quick flurries and not be so predictable with them. If he stays on the move, Canelo can't cut the ring off well and struggles to keep up with fighters with lateral movement.
> 
> ...


Pretty sure canelo hits harder than both Garcia and breidis presscot


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm wishing hard that Khan can surprise us all and somehow make it a competitive fight.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

He should not be middleweight champ because Canelo won the fight on a catchweight. So he is not a legit champ, but he has a chance to win. STop these catchweights.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

The time is now Khan!


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

MAG1965 said:


> He should not be middleweight champ because Canelo won the fight on a catchweight. So he is not a legit champ, but he has a chance to win. STop these catchweights.


If there was no catchweights you would see less of the fights you want to see. They both must meet the same contractual weight. 154, 155, 156, 160. They are just numbers assigned to a word. It's the fight that matters.


----------



## Trash Bags (May 17, 2013)

Khan doesn't stand a chance. If, through some measure of miracle, he manages to win, it'll be the ugliest win in the history of he sport. Khan's chin is wet doodoo. He doesn't have the power to hurt Canelo and I seriously doubt he can avoid Canelo's bombs for 12 rounds. Alvarez doesn't just hit hard, he punches in bunches. Khan's done for.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Khan can bag rounds like he did against Algieri? When he kept getting hit over and over again

Anyone picking Khan needs to stop being biased, forget the Collazo and Alexander fights, watch the Algieri, Diaz, Peterson and Garcia fights


----------



## mishima (Jul 17, 2013)

I would be impressed if Khan survives more that 3 rounds and gives Canelo a decent fight


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> If there was no catchweights you would see less of the fights you want to see. They both must meet the same contractual weight. 154, 155, 156, 160. They are just numbers assigned to a word. It's the fight that matters.


A catchweight makes sense in some fights where two champs/good fighters from different weight divisions decide to make a fight. It's pussy shit when you make EVERYONE fight at a made up weight you are comfortable with. A catch weight is supposed to even the field, not to show the world what a diva bitch a fighter is. Canelo will knockout Khan, but if he ever finds his balls to fight GGG, he'll get his shit pushed in...the fucking pussy.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> A catchweight makes sense in some fights where two champs/good fighters from different weight divisions decide to make a fight. It's pussy shit when you make EVERYONE fight at a made up weight you are comfortable with. A catch weight is supposed to even the field, not to show the world what a diva bitch a fighter is. Canelo will knockout Khan, but if he ever finds his balls to fight GGG, he'll get his shit pushed in...the fucking pussy.


This GGG Canelo thing is such nonsense. Cotto had the 160lb belt. He is 154 fighter. Canelo vs Cotto is a good fight. 
Canelo fought him, the 160lb was on the line.. Nobody is going to say no to a belt. So he took it.

Canelo wants to fight at junior middleweight. That is his division. That is the division he is happy with. When he has to fight a 160lb'r he will give up the belt.

Let him do it.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> This GGG Canelo thing is such nonsense. Cotto had the 160lb belt. He is 154 fighter. Canelo vs Cotto is a good fight.
> Canelo fought him, the 160lb was on the line.. Nobody is going to say no to a belt. So he took it.
> 
> Canelo wants to fight at junior middleweight. That is his division. That is the division he is happy with. When he has to fight a 160lb'r he will give up the belt.
> ...


Then go down to 154...fuck out of here with that bullshit


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

imo khan will win, he'll make canelo miss and canelo will be left frustrated

i see this fight playing out a bit like maidana v khan


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> This GGG Canelo thing is such nonsense. Cotto had the 160lb belt. He is 154 fighter. Canelo vs Cotto is a good fight.
> Canelo fought him, the 160lb was on the line.. Nobody is going to say no to a belt. So he took it.
> 
> Canelo wants to fight at junior middleweight. That is his division. That is the division he is happy with. When he has to fight a 160lb'r he will give up the belt.
> ...


No it's not nonsense at all, and fans like you are part of the problem for defending Canelo's bullshit. Dude has the lineal MW title at the moment. So if he doesn't wanna fight middleweights, then fuck off and vacate the title. Simple. That's the only reason GGG-Canelo fight is being talked about because this cocksucker is holding the lineal title hostage.

Canelo clearly DOESN'T wanna fight at junior middleweight. If he did he would fight at 154... I mean this is really really simple stuff, ever since hes been fighting at 155, by technicality, HE'S A FUCKING MIDDLEWEIGHT. If he wants to fight at 154 then stop the catchweight nonsense.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> No it's not nonsense at all, and fans like you are part of the problem for defending Canelo's bullshit. Dude has the lineal MW title at the moment. So if he doesn't wanna fight middleweights, then fuck off and vacate the title. Simple. That's the only reason GGG-Canelo fight is being talked about because this cocksucker is holding the lineal title hostage.
> 
> Canelo clearly DOESN'T wanna fight at junior middleweight. If he did he would fight at 154... I mean this is really really simple stuff, ever since hes been fighting at 155, by technicality, HE'S A FUCKING MIDDLEWEIGHT. If he wants to fight at 154 then stop the catchweight nonsense.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Fighting at 155 allows him to keep the 160lb belt. It's smart on his part.
> 
> If you have a problem with it, blame the sanctioning body, don't blame the fighters who are using the rules to better their career


No fuck that I'm definitely going to blame the fighter for taking advantage. There are tons of fighters who don't use catchweights.

Insisting on fighting at 155 is fine (albeit kind of embarrassing if it's used as a tool to duck GGG) but not if hes going to defend the lineal MW title @ 155. The good thing is the WBC will strip him if he doesn't nut up and fight GGG.

Don't say that light middleweight is his division if hes fighting 1 pound over the limit which is middleweight by default :lol:


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The reasons catchweights were invented were so superfights could happen between 2 fighters that are not the same size. They aren't supposed to be used this liberally. Certainly not so a guy can weigh in 1 pound over the limit and claim that he's not actually a middleweight :lol:

Canelo and GGG are basically the same size and weigh the same come fight night. Truly abysmal stuff.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> The reasons catchweights were invented were so superfights could happen between 2 fighters that are not the same size. They aren't supposed to be used this liberally. Certainly not so a guy can weigh in 1 pound over the limit and claim that he's not actually a middleweight :lol:
> 
> Canelo and GGG are basically the same size and weigh the same come fight night. Truly abysmal stuff.


You clearly do not understand the sport. He is a junior middleweight who in his last fight won 160lb title at a weight *AGREED* by Cotto. He is now fighting at 155 instead of 154 so that he can *BY THE RULES* keep the belt so that it helps his options in his next bout. He may choose to fight GGG at an agreed weight, he may gave it up.

Whatever he does. Whiners and haters such as yourself will still be moaning about him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> You clearly do not understand the sport. He is a junior middleweight who in his last fight won 160lb title at a weight *AGREED* by Cotto. He is now fighting at 155 instead of 154 so that he can *BY THE RULES* keep the belt so that it helps his options in his next bout. He may choose to fight GGG at an agreed weight, he may gave it up.
> 
> Whatever he does. Whiners and haters such as yourself will still be moaning about him.


:lol: yeah I'm a hater because I don't like catchweights. get a clue. He's fighting at 155 to keep the middleweight belt. The agreed weight should just be 160. There shouldn't be any catchweight nonsense when you are fucking with the lineal title. it's supposed to be sacred but I guess DECAFS like yourself wouldn't understand that.

Can you imagine if heavyweights started requesting catchweights and how pathetic it would be? These guys are reguarly outweighed by 20 pounds and you don't see them complaining about 1 pound like Canelo's diva ass :rofl


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Rooting for Khan, don't think he'll last though, think Canelo gets him after a few rounds. Huge props if he doesn't get knocked out.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> The agreed weight should just be 160.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i dont remember any of this hate when mayweather had canelo fight for the lineal belt at 152 pounds in their title unificatoin fight and i certainly dont remember any hate whatsoever when floyd held the 154 belts hostage for two fuken years.

two fuken years without making a mandatory, in the wbas case not even a voluntary, and not being stripped

that has to be a record.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i dont remember any of this hate when mayweather had canelo fight for the lineal belt at 152 pounds in their title unificatoin fight and i certainly dont remember any hate whatsoever when floyd held the 154 belts hostage for two fuken years.
> 
> two fuken years without making a mandatory, in the wbas case not even a voluntary, and not being stripped
> 
> that has to be a record.


that 152 shit is BS too


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> that 152 shit is BS too


it was bs especially when floyd said that he doesnt do catchweights before the cotto fight, he wanted people at their best.

but like i said...nobody complained then yet a lot of people are complaining now.

and so you theoretically cant blame canelo for doing what he is doing because it was already done to him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> and so you theoretically cant blame canelo for doing what he is doing because it was already done to him.


different situations. Canelo is noticeably bigger than Floyd. GGG and Canelo are basically the same size so there's no need for a catchweight other than for Canelo to gain an advantage.


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> it was bs especially when floyd said that he doesnt do catchweights before the cotto fight, he wanted people at their best.
> 
> but like i said...nobody complained then yet a lot of people are complaining now.
> 
> and so you theoretically cant blame canelo for doing what he is doing because it was already done to him.


Canelo is doing nothing wrong. He is the middleweight champion because he won the bout between 154 and 160 pound. That is middleweight.

Just because Cotto agreed not to weigh in greater than 155 , that is his problem.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> different situations. Canelo is noticeably bigger than Floyd. GGG and Canelo are basically the same size so there's no need for a catchweight other than for Canelo to gain an advantage.


size is irrelevant

all that matter is that floyd was holding the 154 belt, and if he doesnt want to defend said belt at 154 pounds, then give up the fuken belt

this theory applies to every fighter at every weight class


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> Canelo is doing nothing wrong. He is the middleweight champion because he won the bout between 154 and 160 pound. That is middleweight.
> 
> Just because Cotto agreed not to weigh in greater than 155 , that is his problem.


canelo. like floyd, is disrespecting the sport of boxing by changing the rules of the game


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> canelo. like floyd, is disrespecting the sport of boxing by changing the rules of the game


How has he changed the rules. The rules are that Middleweight is between 154 and 160. He fought at 155.

Cotto WHO WAS THE CHAMPION - *AGREED* to weigh in no heavier than 155 so that he could make money fighting Canelo.

Canelo is not the one to blame. He merely insisted that the only way he would fight for the title would be if neither weighed in more than 155lbs. Cotto was the champion, he wasn't forced to agree - it was his choice. Blame him.


----------



## TheGreat (Jun 4, 2013)

I suppose anything can happen BUT Canelo is not only the bigger guy, IMO he is also clearly the MUCH BETTER fighter, and he has not only beaten better comp but also fighters who better than Khan, this is a mismatch. I really hated how Cotto got his hands on the title, knowing he wouldn't last a round with GGG, I just hope that Canelo steps up and fights the top guys at MW.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Khan lost too much power moving up and gained nothing in his chin. He is getting iced in about 6.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> How has he changed the rules. The rules are that Middleweight is between 154 and 160. He fought at 155.
> 
> Cotto WHO WAS THE CHAMPION - *AGREED* to weigh in no heavier than 155 so that he could make money fighting Canelo.
> 
> Canelo is not the one to blame. He merely insisted that the only way he would fight for the title would be if neither weighed in more than 155lbs. Cotto was the champion, he wasn't forced to agree - it was his choice. Blame him.


canelo is changing the rules by only defending his mw belt against golovkin at 155 pounds when the weight limit is 160 pounds. a catchweight fight would be acceptable if canelo was a 154 belt holder but both are champions at middleweight and a contact weight fight is not acceptable for a title fight when both fighters fight inthe same weight class or possess a title in the weight class.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> You clearly do not understand the sport. He is a junior middleweight who in his last fight won 160lb title at a weight *AGREED* by Cotto. He is now fighting at 155 instead of 154 so that he can *BY THE RULES* keep the belt so that it helps his options in his next bout. He may choose to fight GGG at an agreed weight, he may gave it up.
> 
> Whatever he does. Whiners and haters such as yourself will still be moaning about him.


He has not weighed in at the JrMW limit in years. His last 4 fights, and his next, have all been within the MW range.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

The sanctioning bodies can end this bullshit in a moment's notice. The MW limit is 160 pounds; you want to fight for or defend a belt, the bout takes place at that weight limit. 

I have no issues with catchweights generally, but don't claim to be a champion of a division if you won't agree to fight at the limit.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Lampley said:


> The sanctioning bodies can end this bullshit in a moment's notice. The MW limit is 160 pounds; you want to fight for or defend a belt, the bout takes place at that weight limit.
> 
> I have no issues with catchweights generally, but don't claim to be a champion of a division if you won't agree to fight at the limit.


I think the problem with that is, the division has an upper and lower limit. MW is not 160, but 154.1 to 160.0 pounds. So for the sanctioning body to dictate the agreed upon weight, would be wrong.

In my opinion, I think they need to just cut all this shit, and allow title fights to have either combatant simply weigh-in within the weight range. If Alvarez wants to weight 155, fine. But his opponents should be given their choice within the range. It'll never come to that when one fighter has a ton of bargaining power over the other.

I guess no weight restrictions for title fights, end of discussion, problems solved.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Canelo isn't a huge puncher - he can bang but he aint a juggernaut. Of course he would KO Khan if he caught him well but I don't think he's gonna go in there and steamroll him, unless Khan is a moron and decides to brawl.
> 
> I think Khans handspeed and footwork will be problematic for Alvarez and might take him a while to suss out, he's a very cautious fighter unless someone stands and trades with him and he likes to take his time thinking about counter punching. Khan needs to constantly move, get in and out with quick flurries and not be so predictable with them. If he stays on the move, Canelo can't cut the ring off well and struggles to keep up with fighters with lateral movement.
> 
> ...


Think I got this pretty much spot on.


----------

